# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Bloedgroep O-negatief en zwanger

## christel1

Hoi iedereen, 

Ik heb nog nergens een topic kunnen vinden over zwangerschap en de bloedgroep. 
Wanneer een vrouw zwanger is en zijzelf O-negatief als bloedgroep heeft en een kind krijgt met O-positief, moet ze dit onmiddelijk melden aan de gyneacoloog of de vroedvrouw. Waarom ? Omdat wij binnen de 24 uur na de bevalling een inspuiting moeten krijgen omdat we anders bij een 2de zwangerschap anti-stoffen kunnen aanmaken tegen deze foetus, baby waarbij het kind gehandicapt kan geboren worden. 
Laat jullie dus goed informeren, zeker als je 0-negatief bent zoals ik. Ik heb 2 keer een inspuiting gehad na mijn bevallingen. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

